# Inpatient ICD-10-PCS ? - episiotomy



## cauldeg1 (Jun 16, 2017)

I have a Inpatient ICD-10-PCS question regarding episiotomy procedural coding please.  On an inpatient case:  Small midline episiotomy extended to 2nd degree lac - repaired with 3-0 vicryl rapide.  Would we code the episiotomy and repair or just the repair? 0KQM0ZZ  0W8NXZZ   Please share references to support your answer.  Thanks in advance!


----------

